# Sound find



## tonguesandwich

When I was at the haunt show in Vegas, I spent most of my times hanging out with the smaller companies, you would be surprised what they will share with you. I was going over hardware with a new vendor and I noticed a few CDs that he had off to the side . I asked him about them and he said , it was a last minute thought, and brought them to the show. He threw them in a CD player and I listened to them... Damn, they were so clean. Just scary ass sounds&#8230;perfect for a various settings in my haunt. I said I want them all. His wife later came up and showed me a picture of him with 2 Emmys for sound&#8230;. Like, man did I just get away with a best kept secret. Long story short, all my haunt sounds will now be cut from his discs&#8230; in my humble opinion, it will triple the scare at my haunt. This is the frosting on the cake for my atmosphere. He now has them on his store page&#8230; I don't get paid for this&#8230;best find of the year for me&#8230;
Bad ass&#8230;..
http://www.poisonprops.com/MainPages/CDs.html

http://www.poisonprops.com/MainPages/SoundDesign.html


----------



## Death Master

This is good stuff, thanks fo sharing your find TS.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Wow! Very professional. Ok, here's something fun to do...go to the CD homepage there and click on any combination of samples...you get a different ambience depending on what combination of files you play together. I like the insane asylum and flies.


----------



## Evil Queen

I ordered the thunder, childrens nursery and the evil whispers.


----------



## TommaHawk

Nice! Wow! Some of the best I've heard! Wonder if the CDs ever go on sale...


----------



## pyro

wow super nice-thanks tounge


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll find out.


TommaHawk said:


> Nice! Wow! Some of the best I've heard! Wonder if the CDs ever go on sale...


----------



## tonguesandwich

I am thinking the cave water drips for a boiler room... what do you think?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

totally awesome sounds for long periods of time!


----------



## Evil Queen

I got my cd's yesterday. They freaked my chihuahua out! Anyone doing different theme rooms will love these. They are truly creepy.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Very cool links.


----------



## Fangs

WOW!!!! :xbones: I love the Evil wind and Thunder together.... Sweet Find Tongue!!!!


----------



## Revenant

WOW!!! I just got mine today. Got the Cavern Winds and The Laboratory. Awesome! Next on the list is Factory Nightmare and either Crickets/Swamp or Crow. Hell maybe all 3. I still like GoreGalore's insane asylum better, judging by the clips, but these are awesome stuff. Having sound effects in your haunt by an Academy award-winning sound effects guy? How freakin' cool is THAT??!!?


----------



## Dr Morbius

I downloaded the freebie samples...heck they're free, right? So no copyright violation here as I took them and mixed down just the sounds they let us hear free. Just imagine the content you can create with the whole CD's.
[edited link removed upon request]


----------



## poison

*We frown on downloaded our MP3 samples.*

I would rather you didnt download the MP3 samples because everything is copyrighted.

But i know you wont be disappointed with any of the CD'S i sell. They are a full 70 minute experience with all kinds of creppy sounds that change & morph through out the sound track.

I also have a NEW CD LINE of a 5 VOLUME SET of SOUND EFFECTS for your props.

www.poisonprops.com


----------



## Daphne

Wow, those are really nice, talk about clean. I need a growl followed by an attack for my werewolf-to-be and it looks like there are a couple versions of that on the animal one. Having several of them so you could have different sounds when you fire the prop would be cool. 

It would also be sweet if you could buy individual sounds. I like something on all of the CDs ha, ha!


----------



## Dr Morbius

poison said:


> I would rather you didnt download the MP3 samples because everything is copyrighted.
> 
> But i know you wont be disappointed with any of the CD'S i sell. They are a full 70 minute experience with all kinds of creppy sounds that change & morph through out the sound track.
> 
> I also have a NEW CD LINE of a 5 VOLUME SET of SOUND EFFECTS for your props.
> 
> www.poisonprops.com


My sincere apologies. Link removed. Love your stuff, just wanted to help get the word out.


----------



## Brckee1

I purchased 5 of these and they arrived in just a few days. I have listened to 3 of them so far and I am very impressed. These are really great. I definitely recommend them


----------



## widowsbluff

Has anyone ordered the Evil Wind? The clip sounds great, but I want to make sure there is not too much moaning and screaming. The CD I currently use in the graveyard had a tad too much for my taste.


----------



## poison

*Evil Wind*

Evil Wind does have some distant screams that happen occasionally. Its filled with all kinds of different things like, 2 little girls singing, low end booms, evil spirits moan etc. It changes through out the 70 minutes.

But if you need just (EVIL WIND) let me know i can make that for you.

[email protected]

Peace,
Adam


----------



## widowsbluff

Thank you for the generous offer. I am going to order the CD today, it sounds just like what I am looking for.


----------



## widowsbluff

Just wanted to let you know I ordered the "Evil Wind", it's great.


----------



## joker

Great stuff their poison. I was just looking at your info on imdb. http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0426512/

Impressive list of works. I've seen several of those and this one is one of my all time favorites. The Return if the Living Dead.


----------



## poison

"RETURN OF THE LIVING DEAD" Now there's a movie. That was a soooo much fun to work on. Lots of time on the foley stage making gross squishy sounds.
And thanks for the kind comments.
IM glad your digging my CD'S!
Peace!!
:jol:


----------



## Daphne

I ordered the animal one, I can't wait to hear it. 

Wonder if cranking up the stereo and blasting snarling animals out at maximum volume would get my kids out of bed any faster for school ha, ha! Guess we'll find out when it arrives! (just kidding... maybe)


----------



## The Shadow

i too ordered the the thunder cd. will post my thoughts about it after listening


----------



## Hellvin

Super find!


----------



## The Shadow

i took a listen to my thunder cd and the sound effects are just awsome. the only problem i have is the length between claps of thunder. its a little long between claps for my taste but i guess the intention of that is to catch people off guard. will buy from poison again. 2 thumbs and 2 big toes up


----------



## poison

Hey Shawdow,
I designed the THUNDER Like that so it doesnt become an annoying noise in the background thats constantly going. I also crank it up real loud so it does have a good shock effect as well.
Its works really well for a graveyard and front line cue.
ENJOY And thanks for thumbs up!


----------



## poison

*New Sounds!*

Hey everyone,
Just wanted to let you know i have a couple of NEW CDS'.
HAUNTED PIRATE SHIP
EVIL CLOWN MUSIC
Check out samples on the website.
www.poisonprops.com


----------



## Death Wraith

I'm curious about the CD of low tones. I've always wanted to experiment with stuff like that to see if it annoyed the treaters subliminally. I know it would take some big speakers. Has anybody tried using stuff like low sounds just as a way to create stress and tension in your guests? Is it effective?

DW


----------



## poison

*Pressure!*

Its more of pressure effect. It can be used for many effects. You can shake & a rattle the hell out out of lockers,doors furniture etc. etc.
Or you can use subtle low tones & rumbles as a pressure effect. Or you can use as an BIG earthquake effect.


----------



## Moon00

These sound fantastic! I'm glad you added a pirate ship one, just what I need for my theme this year.


----------



## poison

*New Cd's For Next Year!*

I will be adding many more AMBIENT CD'S for next year asa well.


----------



## poison

*Thanks!*

Just wanted to say thanks to everybody for a great year!


----------



## davy2

Nice find...and great stuff, Poison...I just ordered the swamp/crickets, it sounds great!


----------



## poison

*Thanks!*

Thanks Man!


----------



## luvme7874

Ooh, Ooh! I just ordered the nursery one today! Soooo freaky. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## poison

I hope you like it!


----------



## frstvamp1r

Poison, 
All I can say is your work is awesome, great, excellent, just...wow...and truly earned those Emmy's. I will be ordering from you this weekend...just...wow


----------



## poison

*You Rock!*

Thank you!
You Rock!


----------



## poison

*Halloween Is Close!*

Getting close to HALLOWEEN so get your CD orders in soon.
And thanks!


----------



## chartreuse chaos

I got the Factory Nightmare from them. It is fantastic! I wanted a soundtrack with no thunder and rain - theirs is the first good one I've found. I ordered it Friday and received it Monday - very prompt, those guys. I will definitely buy from them again. Well worth the money.


----------



## poison

*Awesome!*

Thanks man im so glad you like it!


----------



## poison

*Just wanted to Thank everyone!*

Just wanted to Thank everyone again for a GREAT season!!


----------

